# Signification des codes derreur Apple



## LCT (20 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté avant la panne davril 2002 par antoine113 :
* Y a pas un site qui traduit donne les définitions des codes derreur ? *<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Voyez MacBrusoft.
Pour les anglicistes, voici quelques adresses : 
Apple Error Codes (pas jeune jeune)
Macintosh Error Codes, par Kevin A. Lenzo
Apple K Base document n° 9804
Apple K Base document n° 9805
Apple K Base document n° 9806


----------



## Dark Templar (25 Avril 2002)

Sinon, tu télécharges ExtensionOverLoad 5.7 Fr


----------

